# Puppy Moving out of bedroom



## april3 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello guyz, so my puppy is sleeping in her crate next to my bed , she still wakes up and whines sometimes in the middle of the night i just put my hand inside her crate shooshing her and she sleeps again. Yesterday i tried moving her outside to the living room with her crate so that she starts sleeping alone but she cried alot and i brought her back to my room. When do you think she will be fine to sleep outside my room because i do not want her to get used to sleeping in my room.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

she fine to sleep outside your room if you want right now. ignore her. opening the crate to pet her or moving the crate back in your room when she won't stop whining is teaching her whining gets her what she wants.


----------



## april3 (Feb 13, 2017)

scarfish said:


> she fine to sleep outside your room if you want right now. ignore her. opening the crate to pet her or moving the crate back in your room when she won't stop whining is teaching her whining gets her what she wants.


I know that, but the problem is i have 1.5 year old baby that i dnt want him to wake up when my puppy whines . and also i have very annoying neighbors. so i will see how to manage this .


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

april3 said:


> I know that, but the problem is i have 1.5 year old baby that i dnt want him to wake up when my puppy whines . and also i have very annoying neighbors. so i will see how to manage this .


There's always challenges like that when doing this type of training. Some people live alone and only have to worry about a sleepless night for themselves. Many have families and others live alone but with very close neighbors or roommates. 

Is there a chance you can schedule a family member to keep your baby overnight? Perhaps your parents or your spouse's, siblings, etc.? Neighbors are tricky to overcome too, but in my experience you just tell them what's going on and apologize in advance. Most understand or you'll be met with a "Really? I didn't even hear anything". 

The thing is, until you bite the bullet and do it your pup will never learn. Every time we give in to hush them up they learn "Hey, if I'm loud enough long enough they'll do what I want.". And sadly, each time we do that deepens that for them. It takes many successful "ignores" to counter one time we slip and indulge them. Thankfully this is learned pretty fast. Just put a shirt you've worn or slept in (preferably for a few days straight without washing) in with your pup, a good safe chew toy and let her cry it out. Combine that with plenty of crate time in another room without you during the day, preferably for naps when she gets tired. That's honestly the only way to do it, and the longer you indulge her or give in the longer it will take to correct. It does cause a sleepless night or two usually, not going to lie, but there's just really no other way short of you getting lucky.


----------



## april3 (Feb 13, 2017)

NerdicEclipse said:


> There's always challenges like that when doing this type of training. Some people live alone and only have to worry about a sleepless night for themselves. Many have families and others live alone but with very close neighbors or roommates.
> 
> Is there a chance you can schedule a family member to keep your baby overnight? Perhaps your parents or your spouse's, siblings, etc.? Neighbors are tricky to overcome too, but in my experience you just tell them what's going on and apologize in advance. Most understand or you'll be met with a "Really? I didn't even hear anything".
> 
> The thing is, until you bite the bullet and do it your pup will never learn. Every time we give in to hush them up they learn "Hey, if I'm loud enough long enough they'll do what I want.". And sadly, each time we do that deepens that for them. It takes many successful "ignores" to counter one time we slip and indulge them. Thankfully this is learned pretty fast. Just put a shirt you've worn or slept in (preferably for a few days straight without washing) in with your pup, a good safe chew toy and let her cry it out. Combine that with plenty of crate time in another room without you during the day, preferably for naps when she gets tired. That's honestly the only way to do it, and the longer you indulge her or give in the longer it will take to correct. It does cause a sleepless night or two usually, not going to lie, but there's just really no other way short of you getting lucky.


Thank you, its been actually almost sometime that im not having a full sleep but the thing is i know when this phase passes im gonna be the most happy person raising a GSD i adore their personality. About the nap im doing as you told me . she is alone now in a room with the crate for a nap but she is whining and whining and whining, but im not responding to her.will see how much time till she gives up


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

april3 said:


> Thank you, its been actually almost sometime that im not having a full sleep but the thing is i know when this phase passes im gonna be the most happy person raising a GSD i adore their personality. About the nap im doing as you told me . she is alone now in a room with the crate for a nap but she is whining and whining and whining, but im not responding to her.will see how much time till she gives up


It'll help! You'll both feel so much better. It's not fun to hear them cry. It feels like we're being mean especially if it's the first time you've ever crate trained. It feels like you're just breaking their heart. But you're not. They are trying to get your attention and push boundaries to see what they can get away with. And some pups are easier than others. Just be sure to let her out at night at appropriate intervals for her age to potty. But even when you do that, try to let her out at a point when she's relatively quiet. That way she doesn't associate the screaming with you letting her out. Same thing with any other time you let her out, be it after nap time or whatever. Try to time it so it's during a silent spell. During the day you can also involve the crate in playtime. Leave surprise treats in there for her when she's not looking, anything you can do to help her realize the crate isn't a punishment and isn't something negative. And always praise her, over the top praise her while crate training when she gives you the behavior you're looking for. 

Also, make ultra sure no one in your home ever uses the crate as a punishment. It should be a safe place associated with rest and sleeping. There should always be a good pillow or blanket and a safe chew toy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

april said 

" i do not want her to get used to sleeping in my room."

when you start a puppy the best thing is to start with whatever rules you want forever .

didn't want the pup in the bedroom , should have set up a crate where you wanted her to be.

april said 

" but the problem is i have 1.5 year old baby" and " and also i have very annoying neighbors."

how are you going to manage. 

Do you think it is time for a sober second thought whether this is a good time to have a pup?

seriously if things come to a head when the "pup" is 7 months old , when she is rambunctious and needs training , space , exercise -- precious TIME -- it will be harder to rehome the dog.
In addition the dog may have problems which the new home will have to fix.

the neighbours aren't going to change . They might make life difficult . They can vex the dog into barking or a laundry list of other things and then complain .

what do you think?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

carmspack said:


> april said
> 
> " i do not want her to get used to sleeping in my room."
> 
> ...


oh lord, carm please don't give them any ideas to get rid of the pup. :laugh2:
at 7 months, just bite the bullet for a week and have the pup sleep in a separate part of the house where you want him to sleep forever. They will get used to it after a week or so. Don't give in to the whines.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the pup is not 7 months of age (to my knowledge)

I was projecting into the future when an accumulation of frustration , unfriendly neighbours , time pressures , or hassles with the pup and baby-child interactions come to a head for a rehome solution, when it is more difficult to rehome.

maybe not the best time to have brought a pup into the house?

breeder might have people on the waiting list , IF , the dog was bought from a breeder.

someone suggested "Is there a chance you can schedule a family member to keep your baby overnight? Perhaps your parents or your spouse's, siblings, etc.?"

what is that?


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

carmspack said:


> the pup is not 7 months of age (to my knowledge)
> 
> I was projecting into the future when an accumulation of frustration , unfriendly neighbours , time pressures , or hassles with the pup and baby-child interactions come to a head for a rehome solution, when it is more difficult to rehome.
> 
> ...


That's a common sense suggestion if it's possible. And of course it's not for everyone. Not everyone lives near enough to relatives, has living relatives or wants to do it. If she's worried about her dog whimpering for a night waking her child up while it gets used to being in a crate, it's a perfect chance for a grandparent to get time with the grandchild and for the pup to get worked with.

This isn't a difficult or time consuming thing to get done if sleeping alone in the crate is the only issue they're having.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Julian G said:


> oh lord, carm please don't give them any ideas to get rid of the pup. :laugh2:
> at 7 months, just bite the bullet for a week and have the pup sleep in a separate part of the house where you want him to sleep forever. They will get used to it after a week or so. Don't give in to the whines.


Exactly, that would be a major overreaction for something so simple and fast as crate training and learning to sleep by itself in another room. Unless there's some other underlying problem or a person just doesn't try and keeps giving in we're talking a mild inconvenience for a night or two, not a months long struggle that's going to make a person regret getting the dog. If it takes longer than that there's definitely something else going on, some incompatibility and at that point another course of action might be warranted.


----------



## april3 (Feb 13, 2017)

carmspack said:


> april said
> 
> " i do not want her to get used to sleeping in my room."
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for all the answers. first of all the breeder is a very close friend of mine and i just adopted the puppy from him.. its been only 3 days not much.. i also have another 11 month old GSD which i adore. so he was easier with crate training he was silent all the time. he is a amazing boy now. so i know how to housebreak crate train and socialize my dogs .. For the puppy now i can think twice if she is very hard for another week and give her back to my breeder so that she can go to a better house with no kids and neighbors .. im sure i will do this very fast before its too late.. so no worries


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you April for that very reasonable answer.

place the crate wherever you want that pup to have its den retreat.
put pup in - go to bed . 
make sure pup is taken care of so that there is no need for night time 
potty breaks.

there are little units that you can buy that provide background "white noise"

handy for baby too . 

I advocate for the dogs . I've seen too many at shelters or rescue given up for reasons like "got too big for the house/apt"

"moving" (yeah sure) etc etc. 

as a breeder I like it when the prospective new owners have their ducks in a row -- that includes security in housing ,
approval of partner or family , finances, a commitment to training .

looks like you'll be just fine


----------



## dogloveuk345 (Sep 13, 2016)

i have gone through about 3 doggy beds already since my vince has arrived  any suggestions for a chew proof dog bed?
The Best Indestructible Chew Proof Dog Beds | Tough Doggy Beds


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No one stated the most obvious solution. Keep the dog in the bedroom. I insisted on keeping all my dogs the kitchen or another room. Then a trainer said keep the dogs in the bedroom. All my problems were over. My dogs were calmer, they slept better and so did I.

I spent too much time keeping neighbors happy. It's your dog and your house. As long as you make an effort to keep the dog quiet and away from their side of the house when you are gone, they need to get over it. My neighbors keep dogs outside that bark all the time. That is thoughtless. Keeping a dog indoors is as much as you should have to do.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't read all the answers, but it's not unheard of to put a puppy in the car in the garage at night. I've used my spare room closet furthest from the other bedrooms. When I crate trained my entire litter I used ear plugs. We all go trough this.


----------

